# Breeders



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

So I find myself in search of a breeder once again. And I'm remembering how discouraging and frustrating it is. We almost gave up on getting a V because it was so difficult and I find myself wanting to throw in the towel again. I absolutely understand why breeders don't make it easy to obtain pups. I'm grateful to them for ensuring their pups find wonderful homes. 

...But at the same time, I am so, so tired of hearing that pups will only be going to show/hunt homes. And the breed clubs and AKC only referring breeders with those stipulations. It drives me crazy that going through all the recommended channels only works if I'm planning to hunt or show. It makes it hard to find breeders that breed responsibly that are OK with a pup going to a pet home. Do those breeders really exist?!


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi there... I might get shot for this comment... but our Viz is from an unregistered breeder. We are in Australia and getting a Viz means a minimum 12 month wait, we enquired at around 8 breeders within our state, most of which only gave puppies to show or hunt homes. 
We did get approved by a few breeders, but their waiting lists were minimum 12 months (some were up to 24 months!!!!)... we ended up looking in our local classifieds and finding a "breeder". We viewed the parents who were both registered purebreds and pets, our "breeder" is a vet nurse who still checks in to see how our little pup is going. We still waited about 4 months for Lazlo, and got lucky because she had a litter of 10 males, effectively eliminating half of the waiting list ahead of us because we weren't fussy on male/female.

We did a lot of googling when it came to our unregistered breeder, and felt quite comfortable with how the puppies were reared, the condition of her house & the puppy kennel; and behaviours of the parents, and the approachability of the "breeder". She gave him to us with a puppy pack, showed us how to trim his nails, gave us a ton of advice, and was really easygoing with our silly questions. 

We had previously checked out a white shepherd puppy before deciding on a Viz, and checked out a registered breeder, who had a tiny backyard with 4 dogs in it, a massive untrained male who bit me, the puppy was EXTREMELY SHY from overcorrection from the adult male, and a house that I thought only squatters could live in. I didn't think real breeders were like that. 

Whilst this may not be the recommended route, and I typically wouldn't choose a "backyard" breeder, but in my case, i think it's worked out for us. Research in any case will pay off.

Also - I follow some fantastic breeders in Melbourne, Victoria who recently shipped a puppy to Hawaii, if you'd like their details, I can inbox them to you? edit: Vizsla breeder, but were you waiting for a weim?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I won't shoot you aliciavp  I don't blame you at all and I'm glad it's worked out so well for you! 



aliciavp said:


> I didn't think real breeders were like that.


I know what you mean. I've met some of the V hunt/show home only breeders now that we have a V. I can't say I would want a dog from a lot of them. Some of their dogs are terribly unsocial or reactive.

We did eventually find a great V breeder, but it took months. Now we're looking for a Weim. We searched for months again and it was a dead end. I'm just dreading starting all over again.

I get that the best of the best breeders want competitive homes. I see nothing wrong with that! And it makes sense that AKC/breed clubs want to recommend the best breeders. But there have to be good breeders out there too. I just feel like they are much harder to find and "vet." I'd never buy a pup without visiting the breeder/meeting the parents/etc. and now after a bad experience, it makes me really unwilling to travel to do so. Which makes it more limiting and more frustrating


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

it's the litter that needs 2V registered - not the breeder - if you want a great V - go 2 events - this is where you may meet a breeder that only breeds once in their lifetime !!!!!


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

dextersmom said:


> We did eventually find a great V breeder, but it took months. Now we're looking for a Weim. We searched for months again and it was a dead end. I'm just dreading starting all over again.


I read your other post - I was so looking forward to the Weim puppy pics (I secretly want to get Lazlo a Weim sister, but I don't think my partner will allow it), I feel for you - so disappointing. 

I wish you the best of luck with it all, and will keep my ears pricked down south to see if there are any good Weim breeders who ship O/S.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

When we bred our lab, we bred her to a high strung hunter. We knew the pups would have a strong drive, but that didn't make me ignore any families who wanted a pet. As a matter of fact, one of my favorite families wanted a pet only. Their pup is extremely well loved. I did send her off with a warning that her instincts may kick in and that they will have to decide what to do to curb them. 

Good luck!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yes these breeders do exist. Dharma's breeder was ok with her just being a pet. That doesn't mean that we weren't given the questionnaire and had to meet with Cheri and the dogs before we got her though. There are waiting lists and this breeder will ship your puppy to you. She also will ensure that you get the sex of puppy that you want or wait on another litter. The puppy must meet all health clearances before being sent home with you too. Her puppies are registered with the CKC. All in all I think she is one amazing breeder.


----------

